# Keto - whey isolate vs concentrate



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

If following Palumbo's keto diet, would it make a huge amount of difference which one you used, providing your carbs stayed under 30g? My carbs with whey concentrate would come out at around 18g a day, whereas with isolate they would come out around 13g. My only carbs come from a total of 90g peanut butter (9g carbs total) and whichever whey I use (around 9g with concentrate and 2.5g with isolate). I'd still be in ketosis either way right, and the concentrate is around half the price?

Opinions please


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

bump!

Al, could you post up your keto diet? please?

Thanks.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Have you thought about posting on the Ask Palumbo thread on RX Muscle?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

as long as carbs are under 30 mate you will be fine. to be honest some people get away with 50 carbs and can be into ketosis some even more.

I used refley instant whey and got into ketosis fine howevrr reflex is the lowest carb concentrate i have seen anywere. MP true whey comes a close second i believe. I refuse to pay the over the odds price for iso.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm using designer whey (2 for 1 at bodytemple + tons of free samples for £25).

I would say that you are free to pick the carb sources that you like mate. For me if I can keep accidental carb intake low then I can have a fair portion of veg with my evening meal and this makes it much more palatable than a big ol' pile of chicken chunks!

As hilly quite rightly says the amount of carbs you can ingest and still stay in ketosis may be far higher than you think - maybe get some ketostix to test varying carb intake levels and whether you stay in ketosis.

To be honest you have very little to worry about with the odd small amount of carbs - the body once in ketosis will stay in it for a fair while after you ingest a lot of carbs - it preferentially pushes the carbs into refilling glycogen stores in the liver and muscles whilst continuing to convert fat into ketones for energy. Coming out of ketosis is a gradual thing so as long as you don't go overboard you'll be fine nine times out of ten.

For me the beauty of keto is:

1. Limited diet choices minimise cheating - you just KNOW you can't eat those nice things.

2. Muscle sparing effect from the switch to ketones as the major energy source (instead of carbs and aa's)

3. Improved fat metabolism efficiency from being in ketosis - fat is now being used for most of energy demands.

4. Improved blood sugar levels - no more peaks and troughs from carb ingestion and use.

Negatives:

1. Already bored of eggs. Bleurgh! 

2. My wee stinks!

3. Meat is starting to get boring - never thought I'd say that!!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I was wondering similar - but I think with the PHD Whey I use I'm at around 3g of carbs per shake and I stick to 2 shakes on a workout day and 1 on a non-gym day.

Throw in some broccoli or asparagus (Now that makes your pee stink!) with the main meal and a handful of green leaves with the lunches and I think I can keep under 10g each day!

So far I don't have any big problem with the diet - I can vary breakfast enough by frying the eggs, occasionally having some good bacon etc - evening meals I never tire of good quality meats


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Haha! How do you cook your asparagus mate?

Yeah bacon helps definitely with the eggs, try to have it only every other morning with my eggs. Just had home made burgers with celery for lunch. Yum!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I place it in a shallow dish, add 30ml water, drizzle with olive oil, cover with cling film and pierce. Zap on high for 3 mins.

It's either that or Broccoli at the moment.

I've also added a nice 0 carbs mayo from Sainsbury's as well as their Full Fat Organic Cream cheese which is the lowest in carbs of all of their cream cheeses and lower in carbs than any of the cottage cheese!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Protein does actually give an insulin response. The quicker digesting proteins like isolate particularly. And especially when taken alone. If you have your shake with isolate and some fats then it doesn't really matter, as digestion will be dampened by the fats. However, after your weight session you should take the whey isolate in isolation, this slight insulin response should push the aminos into the muscle where you want them.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Forgot about this thread lol. Don't worry, I decided it was a very minor issue in the end. I've switched from the palumbo diet to a more scientifically-backed CKD approach. Namely higher fat (65%) and lower protein (33%ish) than before. I've stuck to my 90+ as it's a mixture of isolate and casein and is cheap as fcuk, though it does have a fairly high carb count considering. Only have 2 servings of 25g a day, each one with 50ml double cream and some water. Carb ups last 36 hours now instead of one cheat meal, and fats during carb up will be kept below 68g. So not worried about the carb content of the whey. Even with it, carbs are only at 9g ED, so who gives a fcuk lol - still keto! Yeah budday!


----------

